# Why do my Drives Fade?



## la_lucha (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys had a real bad time yesterday after my best ever on Saturday.

For some reason though over both rounds, my driving was shocking. Each time the ball left the tee it would have a severe fade. 

For the last three or so weeks I have been hitting it pretty straight but I seem to have lost the flow and have no answers as to why. 

If anyone can offer any advice as to why this may happen and how I should position myself and the club head correctly then it would be appreciated.

I don't have a video of my swing, just looking for general causes of Driver Fade and possible cures so i can head to the range with some idea of what I should try to set it right.

Cheers


----------



## Ethan (Oct 8, 2012)

Does it start towards the target and then, ahem, "fade" off to the right, or does it start left of the target then "fade"?

The answer will be to do with where the face is pointing and the clubhead path relative to the target line. The reason those do what they do is mostly because of the way you swing it, and possibly partly to do with what you are swinging.


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm usually aiming left as it shoots to the right so much, but it does head off in the direction I aim.

To answer the question though it usually starts straight and then is going at 45degrees by the time it hits the ground.

Every drive seems to be getting more and more wild at the moment.


----------



## Matty (Oct 8, 2012)

Try hitting the ball less hard, it'll make the swing more natural and fluid and you should maintain path and club face better at impact. The more I try to kill the golf ball the wilder my slice becomes, so I aim for a smooth swing rather than a fast and hard contact. Ball goes straighter and probably the same distance if not a little further when I manage to do it right!


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 9, 2012)

I will give that a go, cheers Matty.


----------



## Stub (Oct 9, 2012)

I had similar problems but perhaps not so severe. THe answer for me was to strenfthen my grip i.e. move my left hand clockwise on the shaft so that I could clearly see 2 knuckles when looking down (RH player). This resulted in delivering the club face square to the target line (i.e. at 90degs to target line) aat impact. While I still sometimes have a slight fade my driving is generally straight and usually on the fairway.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 9, 2012)

You are probably swinging out to in.  Look up Bob's Headcover drill and practice that, you need to swing more from the inside.


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 10, 2012)

Cheers chaps. I'll definitely tighten that grip. 

I think you may be right Socket. Where to I find the headcover drill?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Oct 10, 2012)

The other thing to try - aim straight. 

If you're aiming wide left (expecting the 'fade') you're bound to cut across the ball putting side spin on it.

Go to the range, aim straight and see how you get on. A lot of the time your subconscious will be making you cut across it as you're aiming so far left. Almost like it's saying "**** this is gonna go left if he hits it there, better cut across it"


----------



## bobmac (Oct 10, 2012)

la_lucha said:



			I think you may be right Socket. Where to I find the headcover drill?
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube;KsrovFJ3o9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I&amp;list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7  ZWYEmPOyW&amp;index=34&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## la_lucha (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks both. I can't see the video on my work pc, but will take a look. 

I think what I am doing wrong is irrelevant, What I need to do to get it right is what matters.


----------



## Prowhalley (Oct 13, 2012)

Post a front and back video of ur swing for better quality tips!x


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 14, 2012)

Socket and Jimbob are almost certainly both correct.

I often see folk trying to adjust/allow for a fade/slice by aiming further and further left (rightys). This just makes the fade/slice worse!

If you get the set-up and swing correct in the first place, you won't need to adjust.

There are lots of resources on t'internet that can help. Here's on I'm sure SR would approve!

http://www.golfpro-online.com/tuition/lking/one.html

This one might help too, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSNqoRF9K3w&feature=fvwrel

Your Pro is probably the best resource though!

Bob's headcover drill will demonstrate that the corrections have been made - and can be used as a 'tonic' to keep them imbedded too!

BTW. Strengthening a grip does not mean gripping it tighter. Do a google on 'strong grip' to find out.

Good Luck!


----------

